# Love the old Toyota



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Been cleaning up the yard during this warm spell , I had 1 truck left to get ready to plow, Sitting in the woods was my 1986 toyota , I havent started it since last year when I parked it after the snow season. I threw the battery back in it , started cranking and it fired right up.


----------



## lawlopez (Jan 15, 2004)

yeah.
I had a '86 turbo.
It was a great truck.

I currently have a '93 with 200k on it's
second engine and a '00 with about 80k on it.

The '93 is slower but it's so good plowing.


----------



## leaves and lawns (Mar 17, 2003)

i am on my 4th toyota truck all went past 300.000 miles. got to love them


----------



## lawlopez (Jan 15, 2004)

Absolutely.
I just had new brakes put in and
a mess of minor things just to bring it
up to snuff.

I probably need shocks but what
I really need to do is raise it a couple
of inches so the plow clears properly.


It works and all but it sometimes is a bit
scary going down those country roads at speed.


----------



## lawlopez (Jan 15, 2004)

I also have a 2001 ECHO now.
I love that car. 2000 pounds and gets up to 80 MPH pretty fast. near 40 MPG.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Love those old toys too! 

When I got rid of my 94 truck years ago, I pulled off my Western frame mount and wiring harness and stuck it in the shed. If things ever get real bad I know I'll be able to pick up an old Toy and count on it to make some money to keep food on the table!


----------



## lawlopez (Jan 15, 2004)

I was thinking about that 2003/2004 winter.
I was out of work then and didn't have a plow.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

I'll never be without some type of pickup/plow truck just for that reason. Good Lord willing we'll always be able to make some $$ and keep food on the table...

If I wasn't at work on lunch break I'd ask you about that out of work programmer thing... IT is my day job, snow work is my winter work along with sub'bing for my best bud for his snow work.


----------

